

Doloto: Javascript download optimizer - krishna2
http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2009/09/08/doloto-javascript-download-optimizer/

======
krishna2
From msdn: [http://blogs.msdn.com/somasegar/archive/2009/09/04/doloto-
on...](http://blogs.msdn.com/somasegar/archive/2009/09/04/doloto-on-
devlabs.aspx)

And the doloto site: <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/devlabs/ee423534.aspx>

